# 15 Second Fly



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is an effective fly I can tie in about 15 seconds--well, maybe 30 total which includes a snazzle, weedguard and trimming. 

The photo below shows all materials. I don't use thread or cement, just the hook, silicone bass skirt pads and 40# test Trilene Big Game mono.









I use only a Snell Knot to construct the fly. The tag end of the Snell Knot becomes the snazzle and the forward facing end becomes the weedguard. I can't tie it in stages because there is only one stage in the tie. 



















Simply strip this sucker in slowly and catch fish. What does it look like? Tie one and you tell me. These are mighty tough and I don't even use cement.


If you can't tie the Snell Knot, you haven't read my book.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

> *captken (1/12/2010)*What does it look like?


It looks like a bass skirt on a hook.:sleeping

L8, Harry


----------

